# R.I.P.S RB30 street engine getting another update for testing



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

After getting the record for the worlds quickest and fastest street 240z (8.7 on street tyres) and a 9.7 on its first pass in the 1800kg+ street Drag-R R34 we decided it was time to up our game some more and really push these street motors to 1200hp and beyond.

The T51spl was nice and we made 900whp very easily on the 240z's RB30, the GT42 on the Drag-R was running out of puff at 1.9 bar (960whp) and it was surprisingly responsive on the road so we thought we'd go bigger again on the 240z and get both stages of NOS going to really wake it up.

Goals are very low 8s, maybe into the 7s at 175mph+ on street tyres.

This must be done with a fully water cooled motor (no block filler) stock crank, stock cradle and the same head and intake etc as the previous engine.











Rob


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

when you say "go bigger" - are you referring to the capacity of the engine, or just the state of tune re: N20?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bigger on the turbo only (hence the crane holding the new turbo) and use the NOS if needed.

Rob


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

rob...you really should stop borrowing mums hair dryer, it puts us all to shame, however, good luck and the best of wishes for breaking into the 7's


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Put 2 x t51spl's on it that should wake it up


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww is that all 

Look forward to seeing the results, should be nuts.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Put 2 x t51spl's on it that should wake it up


Haven't you been paying attention, big singles are the way to go these days - small twins are so passé


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Put 2 x t51spl's on it that should wake it up


Hahahah, yeah we did think of that, it might wake it up for the last 1500rpm but this turbo should still give us a nice 4000rpm power band.

Time will tell, it might be a bitch to stage  

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

2 x to4z ....arn't you making one for a customer right now, ideal time to "test" it to see if its ok .....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The RB33 is getting twin 3037s and we are making the manifolds to take 3540's as well, should be interesting.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)




----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Seen this Rob
YouTube - Frost Plug

As close as you can get to toasting your engine on the track , without actually doing it.
Very very lucky ....
Thats all the engine coolant splat onto the track .....


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

re: above pic... "Look! it's a turbo with a car attached to it!"

blimey.... could you not find a bigger one??? :chairshot


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

This turbo is REALLY BIG !!! 

But you can always go BIGGER


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

holy shit!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

zell said:


> This turbo is REALLY BIG !!!
> 
> But you can always go BIGGER


It's always the same story... you can always go bigger, but is it:








Single set up or...









... the Twin set up of the big boys! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Looking good Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Blimey, you didnt hang around did you?  lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

NUTCASE!!! Great stuff Rob!


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Rob

When is it going to end?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

hytech said:


> Rob
> 
> When is it going to end?


When I run 7s and/or 175mph+ on street tyres or I break the motor trying.

Then once that happens we'll go from street trim to a purpose built drag car and really go for it.

Rob


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the thought behind it, good stuff Rob!

That turbo is mahoosive, can't wait for the first vid on youtube! :flame:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

A bigger turbo means more fun :chuckle:
More or less though... :flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Got a bit done in the last 2 days, we've taken the twin NOS bottle kit out and installed just one bottle on the passenger side floor, the large drag fuel cell and steel cover is also gone and we've made a nice little 12 litre alloy fuel cell and alloy cover, MUCH lighter, should hold enough for 2 runs plus the trips back the return road.




























We've decided to move the turbo up and out a little, this means we can make the manifold and it will also suit the next size up turbo as well.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

it has a cage yeah ...but what will that 240Z chassie do with 1200hp on launch .....become a 240S .....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gibson said:


> it has a cage yeah ...but what will that 240Z chassie do with 1200hp on launch .....become a 240S .....


Possibly something like this:

YouTube - RIPS 240z burnout and wheelstand to 9.1 in full street trim

Or this:

YouTube - RIPS 240z 8.80 @ 160mph

Preferably more like the second one, lol, but with alot more mid track and top end speed, :chuckle: 

Rob


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Scary Fast*

Couple of questions Rob,

Did I read correctly when I was RB33? How are you doing this? Stroker crank and/or larger boar? 

The 240z @ 7sec will be in the scary fast class, like the Rayglass Datsun. What are the specs on that turbo. Safe to say it would suck in children if they dont watch out.

Dan


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NZRB30 said:


> Did I read correctly when I was RB33? How are you doing this? Stroker crank and/or larger boar?


Yeah, the RB33 is the smallest of the new RIPS engines being developed at the moment, it is done with a custom billet crank with extra stroke, the R.I.P.S "big block" RB's will have a combination of extra bore and stroke.



NZRB30 said:


> The 240z @ 7sec will be in the scary fast class, like the Rayglass Datsun. What are the specs on that turbo. Safe to say it would suck in children if they dont watch out. Dan


Alot of people don't realise that the 240z has a wheelbase the same as a toyota starlet so yeah its a handfull and keeping the front wheels on the track is our biggest challenge ATM.

Rob


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah, the RB33 is the smallest of the new RIPS engines being developed at the moment


So whats going to be the biggest Rob??


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

3.6?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I was thinking that but you never know with these boys!!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Scary


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Makes me wanna go to the bank and get some NZD!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hugo said:


> 3.6?


Come on, you should know I don't do things by 1/2s, bigger!! but no more info yet.

Rob


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I was thinking RB30 last time, but now.... I don't know what to think, I love torque monsters


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome, hopefully a 3.8 or RB40?? Holy mother of god.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Come on, you should know I don't do things by 1/2s, bigger!! but no more info yet.
> 
> Rob


Your a mad man! Love it!

Imagine T51's spooling from 3200 rpm


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

If they did, i would be buying one. No doubt. (hell, i'm getting one anyway!)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A good RB30 is plenty for most people and the new engines are not being built neccessarily for more power, they are being built for people who want something no-one else has (like the RB33 guy) and even more torque/drivability.

The big RB's are a very big job with everything being custom and one off, they are very time consuming and as such are far more expensive than a normal RB30.

The aim is at least 750-850lbft at the wheels with great response, smoothness and driveability.

Rob


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

You could burn all four tires with just a press of the pedal 
Massive torque !!! Need to win a lottery


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Rob, quick Q, on your forged RB30's with a T51, when would you see positive boost and when would you see full boost by? How do they fair as a street/drag car?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Rob, quick Q, on your forged RB30's with a T51, when would you see positive boost and when would you see full boost by? How do they fair as a street/drag car?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


The last T51spl motor I did is in my 240z and with the auto it reacts differently. (900whp and 8.7 in street trim)

Ludders RB30 has the big GT42 which made more power than my 240z engine (960whp) and on the road I was amazed how good it was, alot of it is in the head prep, manifolds and mapping etc but his car was making 1 bar at just over 3000rpm on the dyno and pulling real nice from 3500 and storming from 4500 right through to 9000 on the road.
His car weighed 1760kg, was beautiful to drive on the road and on its very first run at the strip in full street trim, with a very poor run, did a 9.7.

On youtube under my name there is a in car vid of his car going from 3500 to 8500 in 5th to show the response from low rpm in a high gear, you'll see it pulls away very nicely indeed so the 51spl might even be a little bit better than the 42 on a similar spec engine in a manual GTR.

A 1000+hp RB26 with a T51r or GT42 nailed at 3500rpm in 5th would do almost nothing at all for quite some time, all things being equal, the RB30 car would be long gone and the same spec 26 would never catch up.

Rob


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Rob, thats got the old brain cogs working now mate! Thanks!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob stop....









and tell everybody the size of the new engines lol


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG,an RB grunt motor,can you imagine what an RB38 or an RB40 would be like,you could destroy all your tires at once with one of those.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Rob, are the big block RB's gonna be larger displacement than what you are doing for me?


----------



## Coolwhip (Apr 19, 2008)

I await as well


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

M SKinner said:


> Rob, are the big block RB's gonna be larger displacement than what you are doing for me?


Lol, no, not quite, your 41TT is the biggest engine destined for a GTR we are working on at the moment.

Rob


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

4.1 

HOLY SHIT!! :chuckle:


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hugo said:


> 4.1
> 
> HOLY SHIT!! :chuckle:


chrysler striaght six block or the ford australia 4.1 litre striaght six., i dunno would you wanna use a skyline head or just go all out engine swap? only problem with that is everything is opposite..however in saying that everything is eventual too, someone will give it ago...

1000 hp 4.1 litre turbo striaght six.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

OSGiken 3litre style kit on an RB30 block would be pretty cool


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

You guys have missunderstood, I didn't say the 41TT was based on a RB, I just said it was the biggest engine destined for a GTR that we were working on at the moment.

The big block RB's are not going to be any where near 4.1s.

Rob


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

You guys are crazy ! You must be drinking some heavy stuff there, in NZ, to get such ideas going 
I want some to.... 
Next trip after Japan... NZ :]


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Big Block.*

Would these big block non RB motors be based on a VQ40DE or something similar? Is it Nissan Bassed? V6 or V8 config. Or am I way off the mark. You have sparked some real interest here. This will be an interesting thread.

Dan


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok heres our dyno result
7000hp @17800rpm


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NZRB30 said:


> Would these big block non RB motors be based on a VQ40DE or something similar? Is it Nissan Bassed? V6 or V8 config. Or am I way off the mark. You have sparked some real interest here. This will be an interesting thread.
> 
> Dan


The 41 is Nissan V8, going to be 4wd with GTR box in R32 GTR.

Glen, nice peek figures there but a little laggy!!!!! lol Not alot happening till 14500rpm and its all over by 17000  would be interesting to hear it though, lol

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh yeah , lol


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

My friend is thinking of swaping VH45DE to S-chassis and turboing it  That would rock the block  
Damn, those V8's are lighter than SR20 !


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There is a VH twin turbo S13 for sale in NZ at the moment 
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Nissan/auction-141472693.htm


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Pure porn and complete madness.... over 800 bhp for drifting 
.....definitely have to go to NZ


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

think thats nuts theres a guy in christchurch nz with a rover v8 motor in a gt mini cooper. fwd too. sorry rob, i didnt realize you were joining the v8 brigade, would the shorter v8 block be lighter than a cast iron rb? would be wouldnt it?


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

beaumackenzie said:


> think thats nuts theres a guy in christchurch nz with a rover v8 motor in a gt mini cooper. fwd too. sorry rob, i didnt realize you were joining the v8 brigade, would the shorter v8 block be lighter than a cast iron rb? would be wouldnt it?



Its a bit lighter yeah. But unfortunately due to the diff positioning on the sump its not possible to fully make use of the shorter length of the engine. Rob's having to fit it a couple of inches foreward compared to where the RB would sit so the diff lines up.

Still, cant wait for it to be all ready and shipped over!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I looked into moving the engine back a long time ago, Im pretty confident you could make a new sump that leaves the diff in the factory postion and moves the engine back.
Im not say this HAS to be done Im just saying it could be.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Discussed that with Rob. The cost:benefit ratio isnt really worth it. He reckoned it would be worth doing If i was prepared to cut a huge hole in the bulkhead and move the engine right back. But for a couple of inches its a lot of money for not much benefit


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

beaumackenzie said:


> think thats nuts theres a guy in christchurch nz with a rover v8 motor in a gt mini cooper. fwd too. sorry rob, i didnt realize you were joining the v8 brigade, would the shorter v8 block be lighter than a cast iron rb? would be wouldnt it?


There is also a guy in Timaru who has a GT-R drag car with a Twin Turbo Nissan V8. Think its a VH41 and it's insane, not yet finished but as far as i know will be hitting the strip sometime next season.

He used to have that Pinky Red R32 GT-R that was in performance car a couple of years ago. It could actually be the same car, not sure lol


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

does anyone know the bore and stroke of the E34 m5 straight-6 [S38 engine]? i think it came in 3.6L and 3.8L from the factory, and is iron block with aluminium head like the RB? or is it all aluminium?

VS motor has done a 1100bhp+ m5 engine ? how difficult would it be to fit the S38 motor to the gtr ?


edit: rob Re your first post on this thread - do you have a dyno graph you can post for the t51spl on the rb30?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tuRBy said:


> edit: rob Re your first post on this thread - do you have a dyno graph you can post for the t51spl on the rb30?


I'll have one somewhere but with the high stall converter and auto trans its not really comparable with a manual GTR.

Search "R.I.P.S new street engine" I did a thread a few months back which showed lots of graphs at different boosts with a GT42 on one of our RB30s and it was making real good boost by 3500rpm, I'm sure the T51 would behaive almost exactly the same as the cores/wheels are fully interchangable (ie. I put a GT42 core and wheels in my T51.)

Rob


----------

